# Hunting club near Telfair County



## guntrader33 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am still looking for a hunting club around Telfair, Dodge or 30 min from McRae. I want it to be family club i dont mind a few beers but no drunks. I also would like for it to have hogs, deer, and small game on the land because I hunt more with my kids than by myself and, they love small game hunting. I love to hog hunt(not with dogs dont have any anymore) and trap a few to feed out. But if anyone knows of ANYTHING please send me a message. Thank yall so much for the help.


----------



## guntrader33 (Mar 14, 2012)

please help


----------



## guntrader33 (Apr 25, 2012)

ttt


----------



## roscoe54 (Apr 25, 2012)

Place a Ad in your local paper it work for me.


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 2, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------

